# Required light switches?



## FsCodes (Apr 24, 2017)

Is a light switch required for a door in the back of garage that goes to a covered deck? There are 3 steps in the garage leading up to the door.


----------



## FsCodes (Apr 24, 2017)

The garage does have a switch on the door into the house as well as on a side door (2-8) leaving the garage. Do all doors need light switches?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 24, 2017)

We have a local requirement for it, but there is this.

E3903.3 Additional locations. At least one wall-switch-controlled
lighting outlet shall be installed in hallways, stairways,
attached garages, and detached garages with electric power. _*At
least one wall-switch-controlled lighting outlet shall be
installed to provide illumination on the exterior side of each
outdoor egress door having grade level access, including outdoor
egress doors for attached garages and detached garages
with electric power.*_ A vehicle door in a garage shall not be considered
as an outdoor egress door. Where one or more lighting
outlets are installed for interior stairways, there shall be a wall
switch at each floor level and landing level that includes an
entryway to control the lighting outlets where the stairway
between floor levels has six or more risers. [210.70(A)(2)]

No some will argue the "egress" language as an out, but it does not say the "required" means of egress. I would say yes.

Opinions may vary.


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2017)

May have been an add on deck, after house built, and maybe entire thing is not code compliant.

Reason why it is not there 

Just one scenario

Or is this a brand new set up??

Reason for the question???


----------

